# September Photography Competition - Architecture



## Pavlik (Sep 4, 2008)

Well I'm on the move at the moment and seeing all kinds of amazing buildings.
The theme was mostly inspired by my first entry though, taken at Bangkok airport this week. I only wished I'd had my decent camera with me. 


* It is encouraged but not essential that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by the last day of September, by the stroke of midnight
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them


Voting:

* Starts on 1st October and ends on the 3rd
* Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered.
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point.
* The entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.

If I've missed anything out please let me know.

Happy snapping! 

Thumbs:
http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-09/


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 4, 2008)

BKK 
http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/1474/calc005cu5.jpg

somewhere inside the Taj
http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/3923/agra0051dh2.jpg

doorways
http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/3973/agra0091ow1.jpg


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 4, 2008)

1 -  Slum Clearance

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3287/2827032533_159b9b3baf_o.jpg


----------



## girasol (Sep 4, 2008)

1 - Emirates Stadium under construction (October 2005): 
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/30/48270057_bc1dd0a849_o.jpg

2 - Catedral Dom Bosco - Brasilia (August 2008)
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3282/2764474455_e201e95ff8_b.jpg

3 - Balcony view - Brasilia (August 2008)
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3268/2765234844_3ac9c3f4fa_b.jpg

cropping and auto-balancing on all 3


----------



## girasol (Sep 4, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> 1 -  Slum Clearance
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3287/2827032533_159b9b3baf_o.jpg



Really like this one


----------



## e19896 (Sep 4, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> 1 -  Slum Clearance
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3287/2827032533_159b9b3baf_o.jpg



we are in for a good un and a tuff one are we not? bring it fucking on then? gets out the deckchair..

love this one..


----------



## Rollem (Sep 4, 2008)

Iemanja said:


> 1 - Emirates Stadium under construction (October 2005):
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/30/48270057_bc1dd0a849_o.jpg
> 
> 2 - Catedral Dom Bosco - Brasilia (August 2008)
> ...


i cant see your flickr ones


----------



## girasol (Sep 4, 2008)

Rollem said:


> i cant see your flickr ones



try now, the boards are well flaky, because I had changed the post to have the right links and also added a link to the full set to my original post:
http://flickr.com/photos/plasmatika/sets/72157606742846445/

(for anyone interested in Brasilia and its architecture)


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 4, 2008)

Iemanja said:


> 1 - Emirates Stadium under construction (October 2005):
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/30/48270057_bc1dd0a849_o.jpg
> 
> 2 - Catedral Dom Bosco - Brasilia (August 2008)
> ...



Entry 2 and 3 on flickr state:

This page is private.

Oops! You don't have permission to view this page.

Entry 1 is however OK.


----------



## girasol (Sep 4, 2008)

Hope it works now, if it doesn't then I don't know because the photos are public and I've changed the licensing...


----------



## Rollem (Sep 4, 2008)

yep, they are working now (for me at least)


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 4, 2008)

Iemanja said:


> Hope it works now, if it doesn't then I don't know because the photos are public and I've changed the licensing...



It's working OK now - nice photos


----------



## wiskey (Sep 4, 2008)

(if these don't show tell me - permissions might be wrong)

Bit of a theme here but if you go somewhere with such beautiful buildings then you take pictures of it 

http://altboard.lucidotnet.co.uk/modules/gallery/albums/album74/IMG_3573.sized.jpg - Marrakech Backstreets, Morocco May 2008

http://altboard.lucidotnet.co.uk/modules/gallery/albums/album74/IMG_3686.sized.jpg - Essaouira Backstreets, Morocco May 2008

http://altboard.lucidotnet.co.uk/modules/gallery/albums/album74/IMG_3806.sized.jpg - Majorelle Gardens, Morocco May 2008


----------



## girasol (Sep 4, 2008)

all 3 are forbidden wiskey


----------



## wiskey (Sep 4, 2008)

ok hang about 

 . . . try that?


----------



## Rollem (Sep 4, 2008)

wiskey;7993880l said:
			
		

> http://altboard.lucidotnet.co.uk/modules/gallery/albums/album74/IMG_3806.sized.jpg - Majorelle Gardens, Morocco May 2008


they work and i love this one, great colours 

one from me 

priory, august 08


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 4, 2008)

2 - Did you bring the bomb?

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3101/2827277535_ac8469ccc4_o.jpg

To bring out the sky detail messed about with and equalized in Gimp


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 4, 2008)

e19896 said:


> we are in for a good un and a tuff one are we not? bring it fucking on then? gets out the deckchair..


lets hope so eh. 



wiskey said:


> http://altboard.lucidotnet.co.uk/modules/gallery/albums/album74/IMG_3686.sized.jpg - Essaouira Backstreets, Morocco May 2008


I love little winding streets.
I've taken shots really similar to this both in Venice and Varanasi in the last year.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 4, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> lets hope so eh.
> 
> 
> I love little winding streets.
> I've taken shots really similar to this both in Venice and Varanasi in the last year.



I also  like those street shots. I might enter a similar one taken in Malta in the 1970's if I can find the negative


----------



## girasol (Sep 4, 2008)

wiskey said:


> ok hang about
> 
> . . . try that?



yep - love the one with old lady (or is it a man?) looking at the camera from doorway


----------



## wiskey (Sep 4, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> l
> I've taken shots really similar to this both in Venice and Varanasi in the last year.



yes thats exactly why I thought I'd enter mine early - I suspect there will be a few like that


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 4, 2008)

3  -  Back Streets

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3095/2827492395_ce3e325cc6_b.jpg

Photograph taken in the mid 1970's in the back streets of Valleta Malta. Camera used was a Beirette. This was one of my first photographs


----------



## lobster (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/allixdavis/2828494372/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/allixdavis/2677016534/in/set-72157606215640832/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/allixdavis/2674326312/in/set-72157606202710187/


----------



## Caney (Sep 5, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3028/2485289574_3a5f8f9277_b.jpg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/97142332@N00/2484494745/sizes/l/in/set-72157605040664808/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/97142332@N00/2480469147/sizes/l/in/set-72157605040664808/


----------



## adsr (Sep 5, 2008)

1. Blue Mosque interior HDR:
http://flickr.com/photos/whoisthatfreakwiththecamera/2564062359/

2. Hassan II Mosque, Casablanca
http://flickr.com/photos/whoisthatfreakwiththecamera/2242329539/

3. Pavement outside the Home Office:
http://flickr.com/photos/whoisthatfreakwiththecamera/1800287243/


----------



## adsr (Sep 5, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> 1 -  Slum Clearance
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3287/2827032533_159b9b3baf_o.jpg



really like this one.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 5, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> 1 -  Slum Clearance
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3287/2827032533_159b9b3baf_o.jpg




dereliction porn...nice piccy.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 5, 2008)

boohoo said:


> dereliction porn...nice piccy.



Thanks - I took a load of photos one evening while walking around Stowmarket  and that I think this was the best photo. The rest of the film can be found here:

http://www.btinternet.com/~stowupland/leica3c/index.html


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 5, 2008)

Don't throw stones


----------



## girasol (Sep 5, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> Thanks - I took a load of photos one evening while walking around Stowmarket  and that I think this was the best photo. The rest of the film can be found here:
> 
> http://www.btinternet.com/~stowupland/leica3c/index.html



They're lovely, thanks for sharing!  (especially the balloon shots)


----------



## Grobelaar (Sep 9, 2008)

lobster said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/allixdavis/2828494372/
> 
> I love the simple geometric lines of this one.


----------



## johey24 (Sep 9, 2008)

I apologize already, but goodness peeps,  judging from recent entries, this group has fallen on hard times.  Isa adsr seems to be the newbie exception. I see one poster even posted a photo of some place in Barcelona sideways .... an attempt at pretentious art, lol? 

And how does the one of the two whooly hats looking at a 22nd century moon fit into the theme.... http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3101/2827277535_ac8469ccc4_o.jpg

Really.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 9, 2008)

johey24 said:


> And how does the one of the two whooly hats looking at a 22nd century moon fit into the theme.... http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3101/2827277535_ac8469ccc4_o.jpg
> 
> Really.



Its the Sizewell B Reactor building dome. Its 45m in diameter and 65m high with a hemispherical white roof dome.  So I cannot see what the problem is? This competition is only meant to be a bit of fun or are you suggesting we adopt photography club type rules 

Here is another one:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3152/2842791796_6bdc5c9d23.jpg


----------



## lobster (Sep 9, 2008)

johey24 said:


> I see one poster even posted a photo of some place in Barcelona sideways .... an attempt at pretentious art, lol?



That is Casa Batlló and I took it sideways just for fun.... You can always spin the photo around


----------



## e19896 (Sep 10, 2008)

johey24 said:


> I apologize already, but goodness peeps,  judging from recent entries, this group has fallen on hard times.  Isa adsr seems to be the newbie exception. I see one poster even posted a photo of some place in Barcelona sideways .... an attempt at pretentious art, lol?
> 
> And how does the one of the two whooly hats looking at a 22nd century moon fit into the theme.... http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3101/2827277535_ac8469ccc4_o.jpg
> 
> Really.



agreed and come on people give it some thought as some have, there is a shit load out there, for my craft i went through catacombs of doom, the stench of ammonia was foul. Torchlight caught a pigeon chick, blind and helpless, waiting in its crude nest for nourishment to be brought from the world above. The grey world above now a memory of brightness. it was hell, all for taking images of Stanley Royd Asylum Chapel - Church of St Faiths and with a thought some might be used for this comp, non turned out as good as i wanted but keep on trying, and perhaps some people need to make an effort?


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 10, 2008)

e19896 said:


> agreed and come on people give it some thought as some have, there is a shit load out there, for my craft i went through catacombs of doom, the stench of ammonia was foul. Torchlight caught a pigeon chick, blind and helpless, waiting in its crude nest for nourishment to be brought from the world above. The grey world above now a memory of brightness. it was hell, all for taking images of Stanley Royd Asylum Chapel - Church of St Faiths and with a thought some might be used for this comp, non turned out as good as i wanted but keep on trying, and perhaps some people need to make an effort?



Are we trying to dictate some new form of rules - this is U75 not my  local stuck up photo club!! Can we not interpret Architecture in any way we want. My much maligned entry was trying to point out the interaction between some groups of society and architecture. The white dome is hideous and ruins the skyline on England's heritage coast and to be quite frank needs demolishing. Some people have no imagination and can only see the picture - didn't the radioactive glow give  any hints


----------



## e19896 (Sep 10, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> Are we trying to dictate some new form of rules - this is U75 not my  local stuck up photo club!! Can we not interpret Architecture in any way we want. My much maligned entry was trying to point out the interaction between some groups of society and architecture. The white dome is hideous and ruins the skyline on England's heritage coast and to be quite frank needs demolishing. Some people have no imagination and can only see the picture - didn't the radioactive glow give  any hints



not at all, for me it had more about people than the subject and yes open for our own point of view agreed, it was more an image of people than the subject itself, but then this is subjective?


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 10, 2008)

e19896 said:


> not at all, for me it had more about people than the subject and yes open for our own point of view agreed, it was more an image of people than the subject itself, but then this is subjective?



I have a thing about photographing hats and what people are looking at or doing - so could be a few more entries like this in the future 

See what I mean:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3260/2842791784_8da8da7360_b.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3115/2842791792_0be60c9970_b.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3072/2842791802_c0cb6b1cff_b.jpg


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2008)

johey24 said:


> I apologize already, but goodness peeps,  judging from recent entries, this group has fallen on hard times.  Isa adsr seems to be the newbie exception.



Come on then Johey,
I'm waiting for you to blow the competition apart with some amazing entries.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 11, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> Come on then Johey,
> I'm waiting for you to blow the competition apart with some amazing entries.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 11, 2008)

Unless anyone else fancies doing it I'll sort out the thumbs over the next few days.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, gwan johey. Show us how it's done.

1. London


----------



## hiccup (Sep 11, 2008)

Monochrome mondrian


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 11, 2008)

1. Staiths


----------



## boohoo (Sep 11, 2008)

1. If your name's not down, you're not coming in


----------



## boohoo (Sep 11, 2008)

2. Cos we are all made of...erm...triangles


----------



## e19896 (Sep 12, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Yeah, gwan johey. Show us how it's done.
> 
> 1. London



Na you have done that f-ing brill..


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 12, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Yeah, gwan johey. Show us how it's done.
> 
> 1. London



Nice one -  love that sepia like tone 

Looks like a snipers cross hair in the center


----------



## alef (Sep 12, 2008)

A house on stilts, taken earlier this year in New Orleans:
Post-Katrina

An older one, just uploaded (also Louisiana):
The house bus

Other side of the world, quirky roof on an Iranian mosque:
Chimney tops


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 13, 2008)

Three from me...

Valencia 

Caye Caulker

Carnon Viaduct


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 13, 2008)

Aya Sofia


----------



## Forkboy (Sep 13, 2008)

That new building development at Bishopsgate:



http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3089/2853346133_41a0a83024_o.jpg


----------



## hiccup (Sep 13, 2008)

The thumbnails cometh


----------



## e19896 (Sep 15, 2008)

"information commons"


----------



## zenie (Sep 15, 2008)

bleurgh


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 15, 2008)

Temple to our gods

Hand-held at 1/5 second , levels tweaked and some USM.


----------



## liampreston (Sep 15, 2008)

Never, never, never entered one of these before, but given it's architecture, and given I live in the shadow (ish) of a Brutalist classic, I thought I'd give the point-and-click treatment to Preston Bus Station

One

Two


----------



## brix (Sep 15, 2008)

1) wheel by night
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2314/2410853495_c8863f8a3d.jpg?v=0
2) hammam looking up
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3142/2859990819_fa01b78b1a.jpg?v=0


----------



## Rainingstairs (Sep 16, 2008)

*Entry#1ewpoint*

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3164/2861259359_481783f77d_b.jpg


----------



## Rainingstairs (Sep 16, 2008)

*Entry#2:Man Mo Temple, Hong Kong*

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3144/2861299939_d56df54e0f_b.jpg


----------



## Rainingstairs (Sep 16, 2008)

*Entry#3:High Rise Living in Lantau*

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3081/2861342247_92a6d46745_b.jpg


----------



## e19896 (Sep 16, 2008)

Take a Seat


----------



## Nina (Sep 16, 2008)

*Harold Cox & Sons*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/2862772383/


----------



## Nina (Sep 16, 2008)

*office*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/2862865183/


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 17, 2008)

Rainingstairs said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3164/2861259359_481783f77d_b.jpg


 was waiting for this... I only saw two very impressive webs the day after I'd entered my 3 photos


----------



## Rainingstairs (Sep 17, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> was waiting for this... I only saw two very impressive webs the day after I'd entered my 3 photos



lol, I looked up architecture to be certain!

architecture (n.) A style and method of design and construction.


----------



## alef (Sep 17, 2008)

Rainingstairs said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3081/2861342247_92a6d46745_b.jpg



Love it. Hurts my eyes but think it's a great photo. I'm a sucker for tight crops on repeating patterns.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 17, 2008)

2. Wor Angel


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 17, 2008)

Rainingstairs said:


> lol, I looked up architecture to be certain!
> 
> architecture (n.) A style and method of design and construction.


Spiders are master architects


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 17, 2008)

I like that one because it looks like Spiderman's mask.


----------



## brix (Sep 17, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> Its the Sizewell B Reactor building dome. Its 45m in diameter and 65m high with a hemispherical white roof dome.  So I cannot see what the problem is? This competition is only meant to be a bit of fun or are you suggesting we adopt photography club type rules



For what it's worth, I love that picture.  The contrast between the soft, brightly coloured woolly hats, and the stark lines of the reactor is really interesting.

Ignore whatshisface, he clearly knows nowt.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 17, 2008)

brix, are you doubting johey24's superior expertise?!


----------



## ElasticBubble (Sep 17, 2008)

*Tinsley towers*

sadly demolished a few weeks ago...here's one I prepared earlier

Tinsley Towers
it's grim up north


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 17, 2008)

Where are the thumbs?


----------



## brix (Sep 17, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> brix, are you doubting johey24's superior expertise?!



I'm afraid I am


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 17, 2008)

Tut tut.


----------



## brix (Sep 17, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Tut tut.



I know, what *was* I thinking?


----------



## mort (Sep 17, 2008)

An old one, but fits the mood.

1. Dismantling the City

Love the theme, will be out this weekend to get some new stuff for this.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 17, 2008)

My eyes!!!


----------



## Rainingstairs (Sep 18, 2008)

alef said:


> Love it. Hurts my eyes but think it's a great photo. I'm a sucker for tight crops on repeating patterns.



thanks! but, hurts your eyes like, as in, I should tweak with the levels?


----------



## Rainingstairs (Sep 18, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Spiders are master architects


yeah it was a coolass web...i took that in Hitler's eagles nest.


----------



## Rainingstairs (Sep 18, 2008)

boohoo said:


> dereliction porn...


 I always wondered how to describe that lusciously naughty feeling! thanks...


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 18, 2008)

The IFC


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 18, 2008)

mort said:


> An old one, but fits the mood.
> 
> 1. Dismantling the City
> 
> Love the theme, will be out this weekend to get some new stuff for this.



Nice, I wondered how I could capture this building myself, I never got anthing as effective as this though, so many distractions around there it was hard to convey a sense of scale and general 'oddness'....well done.


----------



## zenie (Sep 18, 2008)

Some fantastic pics this month


----------



## Rainingstairs (Sep 18, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> The IFC



great as always...your pics always hit my button


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 18, 2008)

Rainingstairs said:


> great as always...your pics always hit my button



Thanks Rainingstairs, like all my photos, subject is becoming a cliche though!


----------



## mort (Sep 18, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> The IFC



wonderful shot.


----------



## mort (Sep 20, 2008)

A new one from today:

2. Monsters of the City


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2008)

2. Cambois


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2008)

mort said:


> A new one from today:
> 
> 2. Monsters of the City


I like this


----------



## brix (Sep 21, 2008)

3. Taberner House
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3177/2876165578_e15ec93eef.jpg?v=0


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 21, 2008)

dream my dreams away


----------



## Dhimmi (Sep 22, 2008)

Pugin1
http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/4142/2688/1600/00087.jpg
Pugin2
http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/4142/2688/1600/00088.jpg


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 22, 2008)

Taken on the South Bank this weekend.

South Bank Neighbours


----------



## brix (Sep 22, 2008)

mort said:


> A new one from today:
> 
> 2. Monsters of the City



Wow.  Love this.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 26, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> dream my dreams away



Where is that?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 26, 2008)

Psst!

There is no link to the thumbnails on the OP, as per tradition...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 26, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Where is that?


It's in Brighton, on the way into town from Preston Park.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 26, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> It's in Brighton, on the way into town from Preston Park.



Ah. Is it the big railway viaduct you go over as you come into the town?


----------



## Cid (Sep 27, 2008)

Been too long sorting out pics as per usual, don't have my archive computer with me either... Still, have some alright ones up already (pretty sure I haven't used them before):

1. concrete
2. Huts
3. Decay


----------



## e19896 (Sep 27, 2008)

all change


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 27, 2008)

All taken in Southampton this morning 

1. Docks

2. Slide

3. IoW Ferry


----------



## hiccup (Sep 27, 2008)

e19896 said:


> Take a Seat



Don't work


----------



## hiccup (Sep 27, 2008)

Nina said:


> *Harold Cox & Sons*
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/2862772383/





Nina said:


> *office*
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/2862865183/



I can't download these for the thumbs, and don't have photoshop on this machine to chop the pics out of screen shots. Any chance of jpgs I can save?


----------



## hiccup (Sep 27, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Where are the thumbs?



Here:

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-09/

Tried to ask Pavlik to add the link to the OP but he's got PMs turned off. could a mod oblige?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 28, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Ah. Is it the big railway viaduct you go over as you come into the town?


It is i think, unless you come underneath it like what we did.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 28, 2008)

hiccup said:


> I can't download these for the thumbs, and don't have photoshop on this machine to chop the pics out of screen shots. Any chance of jpgs I can save?



Not sure it'll help with this particular problem, but do you realise there's an option in the controls for the gallery to upload straight from the url? Much quicker than downloading images to your computer and then uploading them from there. That's how i did them all last month, anyway.


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 28, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Not sure it'll help with this particular problem, but do you realise there's an option in the controls for the gallery to upload straight from the url?



I just used to use the Links too..I think hiccup was suggesting a work around tbh.

anyways...most people seem to only look at the Thumbnails

this is the result of disallowing hot-linking in Fluckr Owner settings/cp.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 28, 2008)

fragile


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 29, 2008)

3. Toon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2008)

2.

Is it finished yet?

3. 

Ceiling


----------



## boohoo (Sep 29, 2008)

Contrast


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 30, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> 3. Toon



Taken by grandpa on a plate camera?


----------



## blueplume (Sep 30, 2008)

byzantine
http://www.flickr.com/photos/29169525@N03/2895621885/?edited=1


----------



## teuchter (Sep 30, 2008)

1. Hotel

2. At the edge


----------



## blueplume (Sep 30, 2008)

curve
http://www.flickr.com/photos/29169525@N03/2896544220/

opera
http://www.flickr.com/photos/29169525@N03/2896519608/


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 30, 2008)

Last entry, not entirely serious 

3. Pez Henge


----------



## brix (Sep 30, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


> Last entry, not entirely serious
> 
> 3. Pez Henge




Busy at work today?


----------



## e19896 (Sep 30, 2008)

brix said:


> Busy at work today?



god he was


----------



## hiccup (Sep 30, 2008)

Kew roofs


----------



## hiccup (Sep 30, 2008)

Up-to-date thumbnails

Any other entries will get added in the morning, cos I'm off to bed now


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 30, 2008)

brix said:


> Busy at work today?



Every day is a busy day


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 30, 2008)

thanx hiccup, sweet dreams


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 30, 2008)

My second entry:

Burford Church


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 1, 2008)

Can we start voting yet?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 1, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> Can we start voting yet?



Yes!

And can a mod add a link to the thumbnails page to the OP perhaps?

I'll put a thread in General to remind people...



(I've added to the gallery the one photo that was submitted after hiccup last updated the thumbs)


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 1, 2008)

1 - Refused as fuck - Toon
2 - boohoo - If your name's not down, you're not coming in
3 - tom_craggs - The IFC

alse really liked - boohoo - Contrast


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 1, 2008)

1}ElasticBubble - Tinsley Towers
2}stowpirate - Back Streets
3}Refused as fuck - London


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 1, 2008)

1. mort - Dismantling the City

2. stowpirate - Back Streets

3. teuchter - Hotel

I also likes tom_craggs's "The IFC" and "Tinsley Towers" by Elastic Bubble.


----------



## blueplume (Oct 1, 2008)

1- Tom craggs - south bank neighbours
2- Adsr - pavement outside the home office
3- Hiccup - monochrome Mondrian

for their the graphical substance...


----------



## boohoo (Oct 1, 2008)

arghhhh!!! can't make up my mind....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 1, 2008)

boohoo said:


> arghhhh!!! can't make up my mind....


no rush, you have 3 days, take your time


----------



## boohoo (Oct 1, 2008)

right... after much looking... again and again... lots of nice entries...

1. Stowpirate - slum clearance
2. Adsr - pavement outside the home office
3. brix - tabener house

and  also very much liked: teuchter:hotel, mort: dismantling the city, Iemanja - catedral dom Broco


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 1, 2008)

1.  blueplume - curve

2.  BiddlyBee - Valencia 

3.  wiskey - Marrakech Backstreets


----------



## EddyBlack (Oct 1, 2008)

1. Forkboy - That new building development at Bishopsgate

2. mort - Dismantling the City

3. tom_craggs - The IFC


----------



## mort (Oct 1, 2008)

1.  Caney - Entry #1

2.  Tom Craggs - The IFC

3.  ADSR - Pavement outside the Home Office


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 1, 2008)

1) BiddlyBee - Carnon Viaduct
2) Tom Craggs - South Bank Neighbours
3) QueenOfGoths - Ceiling

that's my particular 3 this time around


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 1, 2008)

1. Hassan II Mosque - adsr

2. London - Refused as Fuck

3. Tinsley Towers - Elastic Bubble


----------



## Crispy (Oct 1, 2008)

1. Caney - Entry 1
2. stowpirate - slum clearance
3. alef - Chimney tops

1. Awesome mood and composition. Sparrow thinks it's the best photo of the most boring building IYSWIM
2. Perfect composition, lovely colours. Whoever put that scaffolding up knew what they were doing (or is a secret artist)
3. Features people which I think only a few did. Architecture only exists if there are people there. Also, interesting viewpoint - nearly all the entries look sideways or upwards!


----------



## teuchter (Oct 1, 2008)

I tried to vote for good photos rather than good buildings, as it were ...

1. Stowpirate - Did you bring the bomb
2. Blueplume - opera
3. Rainingstairs - Man Ho Temple

Others on my shortlist were:

Tom Craggs - the IFC
Iemanja - Catedral
e19896 - information commons
caney - entry 2


----------



## Rainingstairs (Oct 2, 2008)

1. tom_craggs - South Bank Neighbours
2. teuchter - Hotel
3. mort - Monsters of the City


----------



## brix (Oct 2, 2008)

Incredibly difficult... but, after much deliberation...

1)  stowpirate - slum clearance
2)  boohoo - Contrast
3)  mort - Monsters of the City

Very difficult to choose as I liked so many of them.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 2, 2008)

1) Rainingstairs - Dewpoint 
2) teuchter - Hotel 
3) mort - Monsters of the City 

Not easy to choose 3 this month.


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 2, 2008)

1. Forkboy - That new building development at Bishopsgate
2. ElasticBubble - Tinsley Towers
3. stowpirate - Back Streets


----------



## e19896 (Oct 2, 2008)

1. Refused as fuck - London
2. neonwilderness - staiths
3. tom_craggs - The IFC


----------



## Crispy (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry enumbers, rules is rules - I've edited out your thumbnails.


----------



## tom_craggs (Oct 2, 2008)

1: Mort - Dismantling the City
2: teuchter - At the Edge
3: alef - Chimney Tops


----------



## e19896 (Oct 2, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Sorry enumbers, rules is rules - I've edited out your thumbnails.



did not know this was not permitted fucking anarchist and there rules (lol) no intent just thought it was nice thing to do.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 2, 2008)

*grinds jackboot into enumbers' face*


----------



## wiskey (Oct 2, 2008)

1. Biddly - Viaduct
2. Boohoo - Contrast
3. Paulie - Dream my dreams away


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 2, 2008)

1. Carnon Viaduct - BiddlyBee
2. Hassan II Mosque - adsr 
3. Avignon station splendor - lobster


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2008)

1. Stowpirate - Slum Clearance
2. Paulie Tandoori - Dram My Dreams Away
3. Adsr - Hassan II Mosque

Really tricky this month - lots of class entries.


----------



## girasol (Oct 3, 2008)

Going through them now, but there's duplicate entry for Man Mo Temple - does that mean someone else's is missing?

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/galler...tairs+-+Man+Mo+Temple_+Hong+Kong_001.jpg.html


----------



## girasol (Oct 3, 2008)

Got it shortlisted to 12...


----------



## Nina (Oct 3, 2008)

1. Stowpirate - Back Streets
2. Teuchter - At the edge
3. Tom Craggs - Southbank neighbours


(also liked Stowpirate Slum Clearance and R as F Toon)


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 3, 2008)

1. boohoo - Contrast
2. Refused as fuck - Toon
3. stowpirate - Back Streets


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 3, 2008)

1.  adsr - Hassan II Mosque, Casablanca
2.  tom_craggs - The IFC
3.  stowpirate - slum clearance

Also liked  Refused as fuck - Toon, Paulie Tandoori - dream my dreams away and  mort - Dismantling the City


----------



## hiccup (Oct 3, 2008)

*Apologies and corrections*

Three entries that didn't make it to the thumbnails:

Nina - office

Nina - Harold cox and sons

rainingstairs - High Rise Living in Lantau

Apologies to Nina and Rainingstairs. I haven't been able to get onto u75 for the past couple of days to sort this out.


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 3, 2008)

hiccup said:


> Three entries that didn't make it to the thumbnails:
> 
> Nina - office
> 
> ...



I like the office & High Rise Living in Lantau 

Can those who have already voted,  vote again if they want to? Myself I I am not going to change my original selection.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 4, 2008)

Iemanja - catedral

Refused - London

Tom craggs - the IFC


Does this count? 

I fell asleep! I'm ill.


----------



## Dhimmi (Oct 4, 2008)

Refused as fuck - Toon
Cid - Huts
boohoo - If your name's not down, you're not coming in


----------



## teuchter (Oct 5, 2008)

Erm...

According to my counting, the results are:

*Winner: Stowpirate - Slum Clearance (12 points)*







Joint 2nd (both 9 points): 
Adsr - Hadsan II Mosque
Tom Craggs - South Bank Neighbours

Joint 3rd (all 8 points):
Mort - Dismantling the city
Refused as fuck - Toon
Stowpirate - Backstreets
Tom Craggs - The IFC

So, well done Stowpirate and everyone else ... I think - someone should double check my counting...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 6, 2008)

um, congrats stowpirate 

is the photo comp dead now?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> um, congrats stowpirate
> 
> is the photo comp dead now?


Depends how you look at it. Entries remain healthy, but there's been poor voting recently, if # of views of the ehumbnails is anything to go by.

2007 - March - Public Space
17 items Views: 137 	 

2007 - April - Delicate
83 items Views: 772 	 

2007 - May - Transport
110 items Views: 1334 	 

2007 - June - The View from my Window
75 items Views: 472 

2007 - July - The Good Things In Life
77 items Views: 592 	 

2007 - August - Texture
90 items Views: 805 	 

2007 - September - Humour
42 items Views: 765 	 

2007 - October - Juxtaposition
41 items Views: 492 

2007 - November - Free
56 items Views: 486 	 

2007 - December - Christmas OR December is the Darkest Month
54 items Views: 313 	 

2008 - January - Abstract
97 items Views: 507 	 

2008 - February - Portraits
118 items Views: 605 

2008 - March - Minimalism
76 items Views: 617 	 

2008 - April - Strangers
57 items Views: 242 	 

2008 - May - Lines
100 items Views: 344 	 

2008 - June - Movement
56 items Views: 272 

2008 - July - Cinematic
43 items Views: 203 	 

2008 - August - Oddities and Anomalies
47 items Views: 132 	 

2008 - September - Architecture
78 items Views: 100


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 6, 2008)

but there's no new comp for this month is what i meant


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 6, 2008)

Well done stowpirate. 

Not sure what your victory says for the state of british architecture though...

(((british architects)))


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 6, 2008)

I am surprised to have won 

I think it must of been luck as there was far better Architectural photographs than mine. As for this months competition I was thinking along the lines of Tones & Moods. Meaning Black & White, Sepia, Green etc. or even colour with tints and hues. What do you lot think is this OK?

Thanks for all the votes


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2008)

It's not up to us! Impose your vision, as is your right!


----------



## alef (Oct 6, 2008)

Attached is a graph of the thumbnail views by month, does seem to have a decline to it. Though the photo comp has always gone through its ups and downs. 

What is U75 activity on the whole like? I'm guessing facebook's popularity has stolen a bit of thunder from here.

Atrocious UK weather can't have helped with photography either.


----------



## brix (Oct 6, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> I am surprised to have won
> 
> I think it must of been luck



Not at all.  It's a fabulous pic.  It fulfills the brief and is beautifully composed.  A well deserved win.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, it's a great photo and deserved to win 

alef: urban's popularity is increasing, if anything. Certainly no downward trend right now.


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 6, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Yes, it's a great photo and deserved to win
> 
> alef: urban's popularity is increasing, if anything. Certainly no downward trend right now.



Again I must thank everybody for the votes.

Do you want me to do the thumbnails and can I enter as I was the winner?


----------



## hiccup (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats stowpirate 

If you fancy doing the thumbnails that'd be fine by me.

And yes, you can enter


----------



## teuchter (Oct 6, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Depends how you look at it. Entries remain healthy, but there's been poor voting recently, if # of views of the ehumbnails is anything to go by.
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



Do you think the counter on your gallery is accurate? 

It seems a little strange that about 25 people voted, and yet there are only 100 views in total. That would suggest that on average, each person who voted only looked at 4 photos. That seems unlikely unless people are being a bit slack and just voting on the basis of the little thumbnails. I'd have thought that most people would look at more than 4 photos full size before voting for 3 of them. And that's not taking into account the people who have a look but don't vote.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2008)

Nah, the count is for the whole folder. Individual photos have their own count.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 6, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> um, congrats stowpirate
> 
> is the photo comp dead now?



Guess we need a good meaty topic.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 6, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Guess we need a good meaty topic.


Offal.

Steak'n'kidney.

Moose (i'm guessing on the canuck bit tbh )


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 6, 2008)

I did ask for some advice on the next theme but was instructed by the mod to do my own thing


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 6, 2008)

good stuff 

honest.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 6, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Nah, the count is for the whole folder. Individual photos have their own count.



That's what i mean though... the most any one photo has is about 15 or something. Seems like there ought to be more than that.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm sometimes a bit suspicious of the figures from Gallery (the same software that Crispy uses) on my own web site; the views for the individual pictures seem very low in proportion to the total number of views for the album they're in.

Then again, I can only surmise that a lot of people must only look at the thumbs and click occasionally on a photo they like the look of. For the photo comp, that's not an ideal way for things to be, but it could just be human nature.

Disclaimer: I didn't vote this month as I was busy getting married and being on honeymoon at the end of September/early October.  I possibly could have chucked in an entry given the topic but figured that as I wasn't going to be able to vote it wouldn't really be the right thing to do.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 7, 2008)

cybertect said:


> Then again, I can only surmise that a lot of people must only look at the thumbs and click occasionally on a photo they like the look of. For the photo comp, that's not an ideal way for things to be, but it could just be human nature.



Indeed. 

This is why I adopted a larger-than-usual thumbnails policy when I did the gallery for the August competition. I think it's easy for good photos to get ignored just because they don't look interesting as a tiny thumbnail.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 7, 2008)

I could set the default thumbnail size to something larger?


----------



## hiccup (Oct 7, 2008)

Crispy said:


> I could set the default thumbnail size to something larger?



I wouldn't disagree.

I just realised I never voted. Tsk.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 7, 2008)

congrats stowpirate


----------



## Crispy (Oct 7, 2008)

hiccup said:


> I wouldn't disagree.
> 
> I just realised I never voted. Tsk.


Ok 280px humbnails are now default. Old folders will have to be manually updated which I'll get round to at some point.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 7, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Ok 280px humbnails are now default. Old folders will have to be manually updated which I'll get round to at some point.


.


----------

